# Rem 600 350 Rem Mag elk gun



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw a nice little Rem 600 in hard to find 350 Rem Mag today in the pawn shop. Hy & Mikes in Midvale. Thought there might be a elk hunter out there looking for one.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Saw a nice little Rem 600 in hard to find 350 Rem Mag today in the pawn shop. Hy & Mikes in Midvale. Thought there might be a elk hunter out there looking for one.


That's a big gun. Maybe Karl may want it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are pretty cool "little" guns. I think Goob has one(of course he has one). 25 years ago I'd been on that like a bum on a cheese sandwich. Big hurt from both ends.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I want one but it’s not in the budget right now. The Rem 600 is one of the coolest little guns ever made. 350 Rem mag is an awesome round.......basically a short action Whelen.——-SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Saw a nice little Rem 600 in hard to find 350 Rem Mag today in the pawn shop. Hy & Mikes in Midvale. Thought there might be a elk hunter out there looking for one.


I've bought a couple of guns from him in the past. What's he asking for it


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he was in the $800 range


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I think he was in the $800 range


Oh geeze he can keep it then.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Oh geeze he can keep it then.


Yeah, my experience in even looking at pawn shops is a complete waste of time. I was looking just for an action for a custom rifle and the best I could find were some 30+ year old rifles in the short action in pretty rough condition for about 475. I held out and got a brand new 700 for $450 from cabelas. Pawn shops are a complete joke most of the time. I guess they always start high, maybe I need to negotiate, but when they are so out of the realm of reason I dont even bother.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Newsflash......$800.00 is not out of line for this gun in any way, especially if it is in good shape. If I had the cash right now I would gladly pay it and I’ve paid similar amounts for 600 Mohawk rifles before. When I used to shoot benchrest, there was an old man with a 600 in 308 that absolutely dominated the factory class at 600 yards......yes he even beat the Savages in 6.5 believe it or not.

If you’re not familiar with this gun, do some research and try to get your hands on one. They are ultra cool.———SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Newsflash......$800.00 is not out of line for this gun in any way, especially if it is in good shape. If I had the cash right now I would gladly pay it and I've paid similar amounts for 600 Mohawk rifles before. When I used to shoot benchrest, there was an old man with a 600 in 308 that absolutely dominated the factory class at 600 yards......yes he even beat the Savages in 6.5 believe it or not.
> 
> If you're not familiar with this gun, do some research and try to get your hands on one. They are ultra cool.---SS


Plenty of them for a lot less than that on Gunbroker and none of them are selling. It may be worth the price but ain't a lot of folks paying the price.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There are only a few pawn shops that I will deal with. Many are, as you say are just crazy priced. Most of the time it is just out of pure ignorance how they price things...but sometimes that can work in your favor as well. You certainly need to know what you are looking at cause most of the time they don't have a real clue. Also, seems as you can never find just what you are looking for if you go out shopping for a specific item. I haunt a few local shops two or three times a week and find many great deals and items...but never when I am expecting them. Course, I've been pickin for many many years and I think I know how the game is played.

As to this gun, it certainly isn't for everyone. Very specialized. I just threw it out there thinking the right guy might be interested.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> There are only a few pawn shops that I will deal with. Many are, as you say are just crazy priced. Most of the time it is just out of pure ignorance how they price things...but sometimes that can work in your favor as well. You certainly need to know what you are looking at cause most of the time they don't have a real clue. Also, seems as you can never find just what you are looking for if you go out shopping for a specific item. I haunt a few local shops two or three times a week and find many great deals and items...but never when I am expecting them. Course, I've been pickin for many many years and I think I know how the game is played.
> 
> As to this gun, it certainly isn't for everyone. Very specialized. I just threw it out there thinking the right guy might be interested.


I used to work about 5 minutes from Hy and Mikes and was there at least twice a week checking out the goods. Picked up a remington 1100 in 12 gauge for $120 because the stock was about to fall off. Asked to borrow one of the 500 screwdrivers they had for sale, removed the butt pad, tightened down on the stock nut inside the stock and tightened her right on up, perfectly good 1100. Man they were pissed that it was that simple to fix the gun. Still have it too and use it during hunting season.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Plenty of them for a lot less than that on Gunbroker and none of them are selling. It may be worth the price but ain't a lot of folks paying the price.


Really? I must not know how to search Gunbroker because all the 600's in 350 RM were about the same price or substantially more. I think there was one In horrible shape for $450.

As far as the not selling part, the whole gun market seems a little depressed right now. Probably a hangover from the run that ended when Trump got elected. ----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

$800 is a good price if the firearm is in any kinda shape. They usually run around $1000 to $1200.

The 350 Rem Mag is an interesting caliber and the 600 is a cool brush gun. The belted cartridge has a short fat case. It, and its little brother, the 6.5 Rem Mag, are the original "short magnums"

The 350 Remington model 600 has a short magazine limiting reloader's ability to use heavy and/or long bullets or the ability to pull bullets out close to the lands of the barrel.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^ Listen to this guy......he probably has two of them!^^^^^^———SS


----------

